# Weight Loss



## Young Un (19 Jun 2008)

i have been cycling short distances for a while being only 13. this has been great for my thighs and calfs that are now nice and toned/big.

the problem area is the stmach or abs - in my case the lack of - so how can i get the weight of from oround my stomach. have just started(literally last night0 to do 20 sit ups each evening and each mornin and will increase this wen i feal comfortable doin 20.


----------



## Dayvo (19 Jun 2008)

I personally wouldn't recommend 'ordinary' sit-ups.
You have a limited range of movement, and only work the stomach muscles (and not very efficiently), which leaves the important back muscles redundant.

Far more effective and beneficial (and easier/more comfortable) is doing crunches on a Swiss ball:

http://www.askmen.com/sports/fitness_top_ten/36_fitness_list.html


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Ad_ENrflPk


Don't overdo it; you are still only young and your body is still developing.

Good luck, and don't be afraid to ask people for any help.


----------



## Dayvo (19 Jun 2008)

Oh, and don't forget to eat healthily and drink plenty of water. Keep the canned drinks down to a minimum!


----------



## Young Un (19 Jun 2008)

hardly ever drink canned drinks and i get through about 1.5 litres a day of water just at school


----------



## Dayvo (19 Jun 2008)

Then you're on the way to a much-desired 6-pack!


----------



## Young Un (19 Jun 2008)

i wish!!!


----------



## RedBike (19 Jun 2008)

At 13 I really wouldn't worry about it. It will probably all go wrong in a year or two when you find beer anyway!

Just avoid junk food / pop and keep cycling and you'll probably loose weight anyway without all the agro of situps etc.


----------



## Kirstie (19 Jun 2008)

Core strength is really important for cycling because it helps to prevent injury and supports your lower body when you are pedalling. I would do crunches rather than sit ups (smaller range of movement) - but also, have you thought of talking to your phys ed teacher about it? Would they be able to advise? If you keep up with the cycling and don't eat too much stodge you'll slim down no problem.


----------



## Young Un (19 Jun 2008)

what are crunches - about to go to bed so if its a quick answer i can do them tonight


----------



## Joe24 (20 Jun 2008)

I didnt bother doing that. I went out on my bike and went from 10 and half stone to 9 an half in under a year. And on a long ride i went below 9 an half stone. I didnt bother with sit ups, and i just carried on eating normally, eating slightly healthier.
Crunches if i am right are where you bring your knees up to your chest as you do a sit up. Dont think i explained it right, but its all in my head


----------



## longers (20 Jun 2008)

RedBike said:


> At *13* I really wouldn't worry about it.



I agree, just try to keep eating the right things - not too much fatty or sugary food and get plenty of exercise and fresh fruit and veg. Cycling is obviously good  but swimming is great for your whole body.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (20 Jun 2008)

hmm...we have one of those balls deflated in the garage...hmm...maybe it's time it saw the light of day again...thanks for the reminder!


----------



## bonj2 (21 Jun 2008)

Young Un said:


> i have been cycling short distances for a while being only 13. this has been great for my thighs and calfs that are now nice and toned/big.
> 
> the problem area is the stmach or abs - in my case the lack of - so how can i get the *weight of from oround my stomach. have just started(literally last night0 to do 20 sit ups each evening and each mornin* and will increase this wen i feal comfortable doin 20.


You do know that there is no relation at all between the area you are exercising to the area you lose body fat from?
Sit ups are more like resistance exercise anyway, you will get muscle tone doing them but not lose weight. You are more likely to lose weight by doing cardiovascular exercise, you only move into the fat burning zone when you are in anaerobic exercise, this is when you have burnt up the sugars and simple carbs in your body (that don't stay around for long) and are burning a mix of complex carbs and fat. Give or take quite a bit, this kicks in when you have been exercising for around 20 minutes.


----------



## Young Un (21 Jun 2008)

so bonj your saying that sit ups wont do anything for wieght loss??

looks like i might have to start joggingrunning has never been my strong point lol


----------



## Joe24 (21 Jun 2008)

Young Un said:


> so bonj your saying that sit ups wont do anything for wieght loss??
> 
> looks like i might have to start joggingrunning has never been my strong point lol



Or just go out and do some hard training for over 20mins. 
I used to losse 2-3 pounds on a club ride. Dont loose any or very little now.
Go out and go fast as you can for 20+mins, or even just keep going at a good speed for about 30mins.


----------



## Young Un (21 Jun 2008)

might try that. i would try today but were in england so guess what, its raining.


----------



## Dayvo (21 Jun 2008)

Running is hard work (i.e. a lot of mileage has to be done for the burning of calories to be effective; plus it has to be done regularly and combined with a sensible and appropriate diet. It can also be damaging to your joints if running on the 'wrong' surfaces in the wrong shoes.

To tone up *and* lose weight, skipping is an excellent exercise; 2 x 5 minutes a day will have you toned in no time.


View: http://youtube.com/watch?v=epZjMuRRXLo


----------



## Young Un (21 Jun 2008)

skipping looks like the way to do it then


thanks dayvo


----------



## Dayvo (21 Jun 2008)

And have some fast motivational music blaring out from speakers, not your MP3 player (it'll get shaken to bits). .


----------



## Dayvo (21 Jun 2008)

Argos do good skipping ropes:

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Produ...3|cat_9555649|Fitness+accessories|9555652.htm

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Produ...3|cat_9555649|Fitness+accessories|9555652.htm

Adjust length accordingly by standing in the centre of the rope and have the handles under each armpit. Most surface are OK to skip on, but not grass, carpets etc. And look out for lights, wall- and ceiling fittings etc.


----------



## Young Un (21 Jun 2008)

have already got a skiping rope so should be okay. will props have to be outside though as our ceilings arent very high


----------



## RedBike (21 Jun 2008)

View: http://youtube.com/watch?v=epZjMuRRXLo


Now I see the point of skipping!


----------

